# Homemade Wire Stripper



## catchum (Dec 24, 2006)

There are a lot of great ideas for homemade tumblers and wire cutters in the Building My Own Tumbler thread but has anyone built there own wire 
 stripper to remove insulation from the wire?

 Please post ideas and pics here.  Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 24, 2006)

I used a 2"X4" with holes drilled in it.  I took screws and turned the tip of them into blades on the grinder.  Screw them into the side of the wood till the blade tip is inside the hole.  You'll have to do a couple of pieces of wire,and tighten the screw to get the right depth.  You want to stay out of the copper, and just cut the sheathing.  Put the scrwes in at an angle, and feed across the angle, instead of into it, so it wont snag.  Shove it in one side as far as you can, flip the board, put one foot on the edge of the board (opposite your hole) and the ground, and put the other end of the board on a cinder block, and step on it with your other foot and pull.  The cinder block(or anything really) just keeps the wire from crimping when you step on it.  I'm still working on a motor driven model.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 26, 2006)

Klein lineman pliers. The last tool you'll ever need. Of course, practice helps with these things, but they're pretty versatile.

 Can:
 Strip wire.
 Cut wire.
 Be used as a hammer.
 Pinch really hard.


----------



## motorsicklemorris (Jan 15, 2007)

I cut the wire I strip into 10 foot lengths then put one end into a vice then as I streach the wire I carve off the housing with a sharp knife. That works pretty good.


----------

